# Pulse Ox to monitor SpCO



## keith10247 (Jan 20, 2008)

Good Morning,  I hope everyone had a great holiday!  

I had a question regarding the various pulse ox units out there, I am looking for a unit that can monitor carbon monoxide levels.  I am looking for a hand held version.  So far I have found one brand that makes one called Masimo.  Their Unit (the Rad-57) looks pretty decent but it is $5,000, which is a little more than I wanted to pay for a pulse-ox.

If you know of any alternatives, can you make any recommendations?

Regards,
Keith


----------



## JJR512 (Jan 20, 2008)

The Masimo Rad-57 is probably the best.

Nellcor has the OxiMax N-85 handheld capnograph/pulse-ox. I think it's list price is maybe around $4500; I've seen it being sold new from online stores for $4000. I'm guessing that's still more than you want to spend...I'm guessing you're looking for something for you to own personally, or if it's for your volunteer station you're very conscientious (sp?) about spending their money. I don't think you're going to find a decent new one for much under $4000.

On the other hand, if you (or anyone else) needs a plain handheld oximeter, I may be able to help... by PM


----------



## keith10247 (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for the reply.  I will certainly check in to the nellcor.  Do you have any experience with either?


Oh and BTW, I would be crazy to purchase something like that for myself for that price!  I am always conscientious when it comes to spending money.  I am unfortunately in 2 very different positions; EMS Supply officer and sit on the board of directors.  I would rather throw the extra $1,000 in to better things, like new mattresses in the bunk room!


----------



## JJR512 (Jan 20, 2008)

For the record, I was mistaken earlier when I referred to the Nellcor N-85. It is a capnograph/pulse ox (as I stated), but you were looking for a CO monitor, which the N-85 is not. I apologize... The Masimo Rad-57 line is the only handheld SpCO monitor I know of off the top of my head, but I'll try to find some others.

Boundtree (one of the bigger medical supply sources) sells the Rad-57c (and if you want SpCO, you want the Rad-57c or Rad-57cm, but not the Rad-57m) for $4000: http://online.boundtree.com/store/product_index.asp?Prod=2711-25003


----------



## JJR512 (Jan 20, 2008)

Actually...The Rad-57 was the first non-invasive device to measure carbon monoxide levels, and as far as I can tell it's still the only one.


----------



## Markhk (Jan 22, 2008)

You could also buy a standard pulse oximeter, and with the money you save buy an breath-testing CO monitor, although my understanding is the monitor is not as accurate (plus you have to exhale a decent amount). 

One company:
http://www.testbreath.com/home.htm


----------



## VentMedic (Jan 22, 2008)

Markhk said:


> You could also buy a standard pulse oximeter, and with the money you save buy an breath-testing CO monitor, although my understanding is the monitor is not as accurate (plus you have to exhale a decent amount).
> 
> One company:
> http://www.testbreath.com/home.htm



The breath test would take active participation and good effort. 

That is an interesting and controversial device.  Employers who want their employees to be "smoke-free" have been wanting it to do pre-hire screening as well as checking for violators of the policy.  

http://www.testbreath.com/resources/comparison_of_tests_used.htm

We nixed the idea of using this costly  breath test (as well as the RAD 57)gadget in terms of maintenance for our smoking cessation programs.  We figured if they at least showed up to the class that was half the battle.  Those that needed to stop smoking for medical reasons such as pre-op for their lung, heart or liver transplants were subject to blood draws of many types already including an ABG with cooximetry.  COHb can also be measured quickly with just a finger stick in most pulmonary labs. 

The Masimo is an excellent device, but you must also consider the preventive maintenance/contract and the cost of the finger sensors.   And, it is still subject to all the patient perfusion problems that you see with a regular pulse ox. 

If you want to get the one that also has MethHb that is also more costly.  If a person is found down of unknown causes and the COHb is low, MethHb can still be something to consider.  

Of course, if the RAD 57 is used just for fire situations, then the MethHb would not be necessary.


----------



## ccems644 (Feb 28, 2008)

I have one of these. (copy and paste to your address bar. or click on the link)
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31ykIdVLpNL._AA280_.jpg

It is small and will fit in your pocket. I have checked it against some very expensive meters and it is just as accurate.


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 28, 2008)

ccems644 said:


> I have one of these. (copy and paste to your address bar. or click on the link)
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31ykIdVLpNL._AA280_.jpg
> 
> It is small and will fit in your pocket. I have checked it against some very expensive meters and it is just as accurate.



That is strictly a pulse oximeter for SpO2 and does not differentiate between O2Hb, COHb or MetHb. 


Note: typo in my earlier post for MetHb. (not MethHb)


----------

